# Bunk boards and rollers



## lgpjr49 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys I got a quick question. My trailer has both bunks and rollers on it. Y question is how should is set it all up should I have weight distributed evenly on the rollers and boards? Also with this set up what to load and unload the boat?


----------



## ggoldy (Oct 6, 2014)

lgpjr49 said:


> Hey guys I got a quick question. My trailer has both bunks and rollers on it. Y question is how should is set it all up should I have weight distributed evenly on the rollers and boards? Also with this set up what to load and unload the boat?


lgjr49, We really need more info. Every application is different.

I think it sounds silly but, pictures help alot.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Oct 6, 2014)

When I get the boat back from the shop I'll put up some pictures.


----------

